
Working to Strike a Better Balance - tareqak
https://blog.doordash.com/working-to-strike-a-better-balance-e1f66c76fca1
======
Ozzie_osman
I still fail to see the justification for the old formula. A simple principle
on pricing is that no one should be surprised about where there money is
going. The old pricing model wasn't obvious or direct, the new one (only
implemented after backlash) does.

